# My new facade 2012



## whataboutbob

Let me know whatcha think


----------



## Hairazor

Shivers!, Likey, likey!


----------



## whataboutbob

Adding some night pics. Forgive me, I don't take the best photos and couldnt find my tripod

























more to come when I find my tripod


----------



## heresjohnny

Just, wow


----------



## Kaoru

OMG...That is awesome. How many wall panels are there? I'm guessing 4 or possibly more sections. Did you cover the sides of your house as well! How long did it take you to work on these walls? Great job!


----------



## jdubbya

That is impressive!! I'm always amazed at the length some of the haunt community go to in order to creep up their homes! Wow!!


----------



## Turbophanx

How about a before shot?


----------



## Just Whisper

I can't even tell what is house and what is facade. Awesome. I am in agreement with Turbo...I would love to see a before shot for comparison.


----------



## Dreadnight

That looks so much like the real house structure I kept looking at the pix thinking "OK, that's a great house for haunting, but where's the facade?!" Fantastic work all around....


----------



## Spartan005

That's awesome! Really nice work


----------



## Eric Striffler

Looks great! Agreed on a before shot!


----------



## [email protected]

Wow, that's impressive!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Turbophanx said:


> How about a before shot?


Yes ... It's awesome, and I would love to see a before pic. (How is it fastened to the house?)


----------



## gypsichic

spooktacular job!!!


----------



## Copchick

That is awesome! That window looks so creepy like someone, or something is lurking behind the glass. Very nice facade!


----------



## whataboutbob

Thanks everyone. Here is the closest pic I have to a before shot. I'll have to take some after before shots when I take it down. It's a total of 12 panels made of Luan and framed with 2x3". 
























last year


----------



## whataboutbob

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Yes ... It's awesome, and I would love to see a before pic. (How is it fastened to the house?)


I fastened a 2x3 rail to the house and a 2x3 across the top of the panels to the right. Hung them on the rail attached to the house and then screwed into that rail


----------



## Copchick

Your last pic you just posted is cool too. What a difference in your house and the facade!


----------



## whataboutbob

Kaoru said:


> OMG...That is awesome. How many wall panels are there? I'm guessing 4 or possibly more sections. Did you cover the sides of your house as well! How long did it take you to work on these walls? Great job!


Thanks! I did not cover the sides of the house and it took about 2 weekends to get done from start to finish


----------



## whataboutbob

Copchick said:


> Your last pic you just posted is cool too. What a difference in your house and the facade!


Thanks, I wasn't happy with the lines of the siding but I guess thats what you get when you work throught the night last minute, so I decided this year to redo the whole thing


----------



## ATLfun

Just when you think you have seen the most mind blowing idea ever!!!!!! Wow, that is amazing when looking at the before pics. Man, that took a ton of vision and skill. 

That fake facade is unreal. That has truly made my day.



.


----------



## Rahnefan

So jealous. Man do I like that.


----------



## whataboutbob

ATLfun said:


> Just when you think you have seen the most mind blowing idea ever!!!!!! Wow, that is amazing when looking at the before pics. Man, that took a ton of vision and skill.
> 
> That is fake facade is unreal. That has truly made my day.
> 
> .


That means alot, thank you


----------



## joker

Great job in vision and execution. 
I'd be tempted to leave that up year round.


----------



## Headless

WOW both this year and last year - sensational. Well done.


----------



## scaryjak

I take my hat off to you, the idea and execution is fantastic. very impressive work. I am looking forward to seeing your on the night photos. Happy Halloween, from the UK.


----------



## Irish Witch

WOW what a difference is all i can say, excellent well done


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

I like it a lot!


----------



## fontgeek

Nice work!
Some fog and good lighting on that lawn will be icing on the cake.
I'm sure your neighbors love it too.
I too would like to see some "before" shots, and maybe some build shots too?
I'm always curious to see not only what people build but how they build things.
Sometimes new ways of building things or new materials used can offer us new or fresh ideas on how to improve our own haunts.

It looks like you used door skins for the panels, is that correct?
I can't tell from your first photos if the facade has siding on it, or if it's a stucco like finish, either way, the texture and the color work great for this facade. The only thing I think I might add would be a ancient looking knocker on the door.


----------



## MapThePlanet

Dude! that is Phantastic!


----------



## whataboutbob

fontgeek said:


> Nice work!
> Some fog and good lighting on that lawn will be icing on the cake.
> I'm sure your neighbors love it too.
> I too would like to see some "before" shots, and maybe some build shots too?
> I'm always curious to see not only what people build but how they build things.
> Sometimes new ways of building things or new materials used can offer us new or fresh ideas on how to improve our own haunts.
> 
> It looks like you used door skins for the panels, is that correct?
> I can't tell from your first photos if the facade has siding on it, or if it's a stucco like finish, either way, the texture and the color work great for this facade. The only thing I think I might add would be a ancient looking knocker on the door.


The panels are called underlayment like a real thin plywood. There is no siding just all paintwork. Gray base coat, darker gray wash and some green staining and dry brush. I did plan on adding a knocker or a peep hole door with bars. I'll see if I can find any other build pics but I dont think I took to many


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That is just fantastic! I can't believe that is the same house....it looks like an old haunted house now! You think BIG don't you?  Forget the spiderwebs and skellies...I'm going to change the whole house! Very impressive, I really love it. Such a Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde house now....So cool!


----------



## gumgum

I have to admit, I wasn't sure what I was looking at and then I realized you fronted your whole house! awesome job, love those windows and the detail on them... super super work. How does it hold up in the weather?


----------



## whataboutbob

gumgum said:


> I have to admit, I wasn't sure what I was looking at and then I realized you fronted your whole house! awesome job, love those windows and the detail on them... super super work. How does it hold up in the weather?


It holds up rather well. Wind is not a problem and it can stand some rain but the wood does swell a little when it gets wet


----------



## yeloowtang

I love it  looks awsome... great job..

steff


----------



## R. Lamb

Great! Now my wife thinks I should build reversible panels, Halloween on one side and a ginger bread house for christmas on the other. Your house looks fantastic but, I never have shown it to my wife.


----------



## Rage

Excellent way to 'scenic' a house and the overall effect with the plants in the winter is memorable, any suggestions on how to do it on a 2 story?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I need you to build me a house that looks just like that Beautiful and impressive!


----------



## jdblue1976

Very professional looking. Especially the realistic artwork.


----------



## whataboutbob

R. Lamb said:


> Great! Now my wife thinks I should build reversible panels, Halloween on one side and a ginger bread house for christmas on the other. Your house looks fantastic but, I never have shown it to my wife.


great idea. Better get to work!


----------



## whataboutbob

Rage said:


> Excellent way to 'scenic' a house and the overall effect with the plants in the winter is memorable, any suggestions on how to do it on a 2 story?


so glad I only had 1 story to cover. that'd be tough


RoxyBlue said:


> I need you to build me a house that looks just like that Beautiful and impressive!


Thank you!


jdblue1976 said:


> Very professional looking. Especially the realistic artwork.


Thanks, I think the paint job came out pretty good. I think I accomplished the "Is it real?" look I was going for.


----------



## Lunatic

That's beautiful! Nice work.


----------



## debbietrs

I nudged my husband and all he could say is "don't even think about it!". You did a great job.


----------



## austenandrews

Wow, very nice.


----------



## Wispurs

Incredible!


----------



## scream1973

Looks great. I had thought about doing this to the front of the house previously but couldnt really figure out the best way to attach the top beam to screw into without putting holes into the fascia etc.


----------



## whataboutbob

scream1973 said:


> Looks great. I had thought about doing this to the front of the house previously but couldnt really figure out the best way to attach the top beam to screw into without putting holes into the fascia etc.


Yes, I sacrificed putting a few holes in the fascia but I'll just plug em up with some white silicone when I tear down and match up the same boards next year as not to make any new holes. I made 8 holes total so not to bad


----------



## whataboutbob

Lunatic said:


> That's beautiful! Nice work.





debbietrs said:


> I nudged my husband and all he could say is "don't even think about it!". You did a great job.





austenandrews said:


> Wow, very nice.





Wispurs said:


> Incredible!





scream1973 said:


> Looks great. I had thought about doing this to the front of the house previously but couldnt really figure out the best way to attach the top beam to screw into without putting holes into the fascia etc.


Thanks again to everyone. It really means alot when I put forth so much effort in making it. I was sick of looking at it once it was done because I worked on it so long. Your comments reassure me it was worth the trouble


----------



## camsauce

Awesome, just awesome. My only advice would be to age up your candles - the bright white stands out a bit too much. Either make them look dusty/darker or even a different color, red?


----------



## diggerc

OIC the front stoop becomes a foyer inside the facade. Looks amazing.
Is it freestanding framework around the stoop area? Is there a false roof over it?


----------



## whataboutbob

diggerc said:


> OIC the front stoop becomes a foyer inside the facade. Looks amazing.
> Is it freestanding framework around the stoop area? Is there a false roof over it?


Thanks. Yes there is a roof on it and the framework is somewhat freestanding. The roof is attached to the house and to the framework


----------



## CreeepyCathy

... standing up...applauding...

wow, just wow.  very impressive.and inspiring.


----------



## whataboutbob

a couple night pics added to page 1. Will have more when I find my tripod


----------



## mingle

Wow that is just amazing!!


----------



## scarrycher

once again, that is awsume...I feel like such a slacker now!


----------



## Mystic Manor

I think that's the coolest scene yet!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Mind blowing haunted yard! Very cool. Great job


----------



## Spooky1

The facade looks amazing. You did a beautiful job. Where do you store the panels in the off season?


----------



## niblique71

Really NICE!!! and You say you don't take good pics


----------



## whataboutbob

mingle said:


> Wow that is just amazing!!





scarrycher said:


> once again, that is awsume...I feel like such a slacker now!





Mystic Manor said:


> I think that's the coolest scene yet!





EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> Mind blowing haunted yard! Very cool. Great job





Spooky1 said:


> The facade looks amazing. You did a beautiful job. Where do you store the panels in the off season?


I have a large storage shed


niblique71 said:


> Really NICE!!! and You say you don't take good pics


Thanks everyone!


----------



## landrvr1

Fantastic! One question I have is where are you going to store the facade? lol


----------



## Bone To Pick

Excellent facade! I had to look twice to realize that wasn't the actual exterior of your house! Hope it and you are weathering the storm well.


----------



## whataboutbob

quick update, Hurricane Sandy was not nice to me. Took about half the facade down and have no power. Todays trick or treating has been cancelled. Maybe if PPD till the weekend I'll try to rebuild, if I get power back, At least it made it through my party Saturday


----------



## whataboutbob

I shed a tear as I watched all the panels to the left of the door fly across my yard


----------



## landrvr1

Dude that's terrible. So sorry.


----------



## Kraken

That sucks...having hard work like that, fly across my yard would kill me!! Hope things are going better by now.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I was reading this thread for the first time tonight, smiling all the way through and loving the finished product, then I hit this page. Christ that took the wind out of my happiness for you and your hard work. What a frickin shame. I hate this Halloween year.


----------



## whataboutbob

I heard Gov. Christie may reschedule TOT for Monday. If i get power back this weekend I will rebuild!


----------



## MansionHaunter

Totally amazing. I aspire to such great facade work - totally worth it all the way. 

So here's a question: where do you store all that? I have zero storage space left at my place and my wife refuses to give up here half of the garage.


----------



## NecroBones

Wow, great work! So sorry to hear the wind screwed things up. How hard will it be to repair for next year?


----------



## whataboutbob

MansionHaunter said:


> Totally amazing. I aspire to such great facade work - totally worth it all the way.
> 
> So here's a question: where do you store all that? I have zero storage space left at my place and my wife refuses to give up here half of the garage.


I have a large storage shed that will be bursting at the seams this year.


NecroBones said:


> Wow, great work! So sorry to hear the wind screwed things up. How hard will it be to repair for next year?


Shouldnt be to hard. One good weekend will do it


----------



## Headless

Dr Morbius said:


> I was reading this thread for the first time tonight, smiling all the way through and loving the finished product, then I hit this page. Christ that took the wind out of my happiness for you and your hard work. What a frickin shame. I hate this Halloween year.


I was showing hubby this thread a few days ago and like Dr Morbius I was saddened to read this. Hope you get the repairs done OK.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Sorry to hear about the damage. Hang in there and best wishes for pulling it back together if possible.


----------



## whataboutbob

some aftermath pics, partially cleaned up


----------



## Headless

Heartbreaking for you I know, however on the positive side - it's only a facade - at least the house is still standing!


----------



## whataboutbob

Headless said:


> Heartbreaking for you I know, however on the positive side - it's only a facade - at least the house is still standing!


Absolutely, I only wish some friends and neighbors were as lucky as I was


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Amazing! I can't even imagine how you store that, but what a great house make-over!

Sorry to see the weather got you as we'll...at least we have the summer to repair and rebuild!


----------



## murpup

That right there is dedication!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

First let me say how sorry I am too see your work so messed up. You're right, it could have been worse, but it still had to be very heartbreaking!!!
But now for the compliments... holy crap that is amazing! WOW, you have some mad skills. I actually just sat and stared, going back and forth from your pics. Beautiful work.


----------



## creeperguardian

this is beyond awsome its fright tastic


----------



## creeperguardian

also man i know how you feel really sucks when a storm comes and messes it up


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to see Sandy damaged your beautiful facade. I hope it didn't damage your house when those portions tore free. Were you able to recover the portions that blew away? I'm glad to hear you think you can repair the damage.


----------



## whataboutbob

I was able to rebuild the facade minus the interior decor, electrical props and about half of the rest of my display. With the frigid temps on Monday night I still got about 100 plus TOT's and lots of positive comments from the parents so I'd say this year was a success. Thanks again to everyone for all your wonderful comments. My wife is already talking walk through for next year!


----------



## whataboutbob

Spooky1 said:


> Sorry to see Sandy damaged your beautiful facade. I hope it didn't damage your house when those portions tore free. Were you able to recover the portions that blew away?


All I lost was a gutter drain and was able to recover the panels and rebuild them in a few hours.


----------



## KelownaHaunter

Amazing work. Truly inspirational for this novice haunter.


----------



## remylass

Ugh. Can't believe Sandy tore through that masterful work. Great job on it! Glad everything can be repaired.


----------



## Joiseygal

That is so creepy looking! Luv it!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Woah!!! Friggin' unbelievably awesome!!! Looks real!


----------



## GhoulishCop

whataboutbob,

That was a great facade you built. Glad to hear you were philosophical about the loss! However, you're in NJ?!? Dude, I need to come see your haunt next year! And YOU need to come to one of the NJ M&T groups! Your talent would be welcome and appreciated.

Rich


----------



## whataboutbob

GhoulishCop said:


> whataboutbob,
> 
> That was a great facade you built. Glad to hear you were philosophical about the loss! However, you're in NJ?!? Dude, I need to come see your haunt next year! And YOU need to come to one of the NJ M&T groups! Your talent would be welcome and appreciated.
> 
> Rich


Thanks alot! I'd love to come to a M&T (altough Im not to sure what that is) It'd be cool to meet some fellow haunters like myself.


----------



## whataboutbob

KelownaHaunter said:


> Amazing work. Truly inspirational for this novice haunter.





remylass said:


> Ugh. Can't believe Sandy tore through that masterful work. Great job on it! Glad everything can be repaired.





Joiseygal said:


> That is so creepy looking! Luv it!





HalloweenZombie said:


> Woah!!! Friggin' unbelievably awesome!!! Looks real!


Thanks so much everyone. I sound like a broken record, but it really does mean alot. If it werent for all the positve comments I wouldnt have rebuilt after Sandy.


----------



## GhoulishCop

whataboutbob,

A M&T is a make and take. A whole bunch of NJ haunters get together and work on props. We either work on a prop as a group, meaning we all do our own prop of the same thing, or we do our own thing. We've made LED spotlights, flying crank ghosts, air cannons, Cauldron Creeps, hacked talking Boris skulls, and more!

Unlike what I hear about a lot of M&T groups in other states, the NJ meetings are very social affairs. Lots of eating, drinking of adult beverages, talking, fooling around...and yet we also manage to make props. From what I've heard about some other groups, they're all business.

NJ is fortunate in that it actually has 3(!) M&T groups: there's one in the southern part of the state called Jersey Devil M&T:

http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=57

There's a northern NJ one that is imaginatively called NJ/PA M&T (though we no longer have any PA members):

http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=58

And there's one in northwestern NJ called NJ Hookerman M&T (no, it's not like _that_!)

http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=70

I regularly attend the NJ/PA and Hookerman groups, and if I thought the cryptkeeper would let me get away with a third weekend of prop-making I'd head down to the NJ Devil group too. Located where you are in the state, it's probably an hour's ride no matter which group you chose to go to.

Sorry to hijack the thread with info about M&T's, but if you check out the threads of the groups I linked to you'll be able to see all the projects we've done, what we're planning over the coming weeks, and know that we always welcome new people warmly. I hope you'll be able to show up at one of the groups (or all of them!).

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## whataboutbob

GhoulishCop said:


> whataboutbob,
> 
> A M&T is a make and take. A whole bunch of NJ haunters get together and work on props. We either work on a prop as a group, meaning we all do our own prop of the same thing, or we do our own thing. We've made LED spotlights, flying crank ghosts, air cannons, Cauldron Creeps, hacked talking Boris skulls, and more!
> 
> Unlike what I hear about a lot of M&T groups in other states, the NJ meetings are very social affairs. Lots of eating, drinking of adult beverages, talking, fooling around...and yet we also manage to make props. From what I've heard about some other groups, they're all business.
> 
> NJ is fortunate in that it actually has 3(!) M&T groups: there's one in the southern part of the state called Jersey Devil M&T:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=57
> 
> There's a northern NJ one that is imaginatively called NJ/PA M&T (though we no longer have any PA members):
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=58
> take a look!
> And there's one in northwestern NJ called NJ Hookerman M&T (no, it's not like _that_!)
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=70
> 
> I regularly attend the NJ/PA and Hookerman groups, and if I thought the cryptkeeper would let me get away with a third weekend of prop-making I'd head down to the NJ Devil group too. Located where you are in the state, it's probably an hour's ride no matter which group you chose to go to.
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread with info about M&T's, but if you check out the threads of the groups I linked to you'll be able to see all the projects we've done, what we're planning over the coming weeks, and know that we always welcome new people warmly. I hope you'll be able to show up at one of the groups (or all of them!).
> 
> Cheers,
> Rich


Thanks Rich, I'll def take a look!


----------



## sister

TOTAL transformation - love it


----------



## grimm-hurst

I may be extremely late in seeing this thread, but WOW! Your facade looks absolutely frightening! It looks so real! I need to try this myself for sure! I truly love the look and creepiness of the whole house now. This is something I have been thinking of trying for a while but just never truly committed. You have inspired me! 
I am however sorry about Sandy, but glad you all made it through and were able to rebuild at least the facade. This year will be better! Please continue to do you haunt! I would love to see pics from other past haunts and future haunts! Amazing work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Sweet!!!


----------



## whataboutbob

grimm-hurst said:


> I may be extremely late in seeing this thread, but WOW! Your facade looks absolutely frightening! It looks so real! I need to try this myself for sure! I truly love the look and creepiness of the whole house now. This is something I have been thinking of trying for a while but just never truly committed. You have inspired me!
> I am however sorry about Sandy, but glad you all made it through and were able to rebuild at least the facade. This year will be better! Please continue to do you haunt! I would love to see pics from other past haunts and future haunts! Amazing work! Thanks for sharing!





Palmdale Haunter said:


> Sweet!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Cat_Bones

that is astounding! what a fantastic idea to put a facade to completely remake your house! I love it and I'm so glad to see that you rebuilt it after that terrible hurricane, I'm sure it meant alot to the kids and parents to see things getting back to normal after such a catastrophe


----------



## Rich_K

Wow! great job! I have been doing the garage with panels for two yrs, was afraid to try the house, going too try it now. Love those windows! I Have seen a few house Facades in my day, like yours the best. Thanks for showing us a great facade design, can't wait to see what U do for this yr.


----------



## stick

That was an outstanding job you did make that facade. I love it.


----------



## whataboutbob

Cat_Bones said:


> that is astounding! what a fantastic idea to put a facade to completely remake your house! I love it and I'm so glad to see that you rebuilt it after that terrible hurricane, I'm sure it meant alot to the kids and parents to see things getting back to normal after such a catastrophe





Rich_K said:


> Wow! great job! I have been doing the garage with panels for two yrs, was afraid to try the house, going too try it now. Love those windows! I Have seen a few house Facades in my day, like yours the best. Thanks for showing us a great facade design, can't wait to see what U do for this yr.





stick said:


> That was an outstanding job you did make that facade. I love it.


you guys make me blush Thank you!


----------



## keppy1341

Looks great. What are ur plans for 2013. I work in freehold would like to see in person.


----------



## diggerc

I'll defiantly be looking to see this come October.


----------



## fick209

That is a VERY impressive and absolutely beautiful facade! So sorry to hear that Sandy tried to destroy it, but very glad to read that you were able to rebuild it and that you had a successful night of trick-or-treating at your house! Excellent work, very inspiring!


----------



## whataboutbob

I think 2013 will invovle doing some new stones and losing some old ones. Maybe a partial walk through. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## matrixmom

I think you need a job in Hollywood! Unbelievable skills. What do you do for a living if I may ask?


----------



## whataboutbob

matrixmom said:


> I think you need a job in Hollywood! Unbelievable skills. What do you do for a living if I may ask?


THanks so much! I am a warehouse/shipping manager for an agricultural supply company.


----------



## Haunted Spider

So do you have a picture of the side of the house? I am curious to see how you dealt with the higher section with the incline for the roof.


----------



## HowlOween

That looks awesome. How did you secure those to your home?


----------



## whataboutbob

Haunted Spider said:


> So do you have a picture of the side of the house? I am curious to see how you dealt with the higher section with the incline for the roof.


I did not cover the sides


----------



## Haunted Spider

ah, well it was still awesome


----------



## CoolDJTV

Wow


----------



## Ramonadona

Simply awe inspiring! I want to do that so bad! Just have a real problem with storage...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dynoflyer

Great work, love it.


----------



## Bascombe

That is well cool!


----------



## Joiseygal

You totally transformed your house! Beautiful job!


----------



## bransonhauntedhills

WOW WOW WOW...I am speechless. This is so awesome. I want to do this now.


----------



## beadyeyedbrat

Most excellent!


----------



## Pa1nbringer

Awesome!


----------



## Lunatic

Well done Bob....That looks awesome!


----------



## whataboutbob

Thanks again everyone. Cant wait to get started again


----------



## Acid PopTart

I love it! Pardon moi, but at first glance in the second picture I thought your ghost was holding up the middle finger. I thought oh my, he went rather cheeky last season! Well done.


----------

